# Stage Combat in the Boston Area



## josh88 (Nov 18, 2011)

So I've been looking for awhile to get certified in stage combat, and now it looks like the school I work for may spring to cover it. Does anybody know of an intensive program around Providence/Boston? I haven't found a whole lot in this area and don't know if I'm just not looking in the right place. Ideally I'd like to find something like Winter Wonderland in Chicago but nearer to Providence. 

OR, if somebody knows of a method to get certified that would better fit a teacher's schedule, ie summer workshops etc let me know.

This isn't entirely tech related but I've found a lot of tech folks also happen to be into the combat side as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 25, 2011)

Have you checked through the list offered by the Society of American Fight Directors? I would assume that their skills proficiency test is the closest to a "certification" program that you can get in stage combat. Many times there will be a certificate of completion for specific training, which does not equal certification since using that designation usually implies some sort of standards accepted by a regulating body.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 26, 2011)

from what I've found in regards to combat at least "certification" really does just mean that you've passed the skills test. It's not entirely accurate but the easiest way to describe it rather than getting into the details. I've looked at that list before and its not real helpful in finding places that are actively training. I do at least have a lead now thanks to Sony.


----------



## Footer (Nov 26, 2011)

Give a call to university of Boston and Boston College, both offer many certificate programs. Odds are they can get you what you need. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

